# Venison stroganoff



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Best stroganoff ive ever had!

Ive been canning a bunch of my meat this year and this is something you have to try. It takes a bit of prep work up front canning the meat but once its done you can make this dish any day of the week in 15 minutes!

If you dont know how to can its eash. You cut your meat up in 1/2"-1" pieces. Cut off silver skin and fat! Take pint jars and pack the meat in tight an 1" below the top. Add teaspoon of kosher salt. Put lids on and finger tighten them. I added about 3-3.5 quarts of water in my pressure cooker and added my jars. Sealed the lid and turned the stove on high until steam started coming out of the nozzle. I let it blow steam for ten minutes. I then put the weight on "10lbs" and let it cook for 75 minutes. I let the pressure cooker cool and when the pressure button went down I took the jars out. There now good for about two years.

How to make stroganoff
One onion
Clove of garlic
White wine
1.5 cups mushrooms
Worchester sauce
1/4 cup flour
Two beef Boyan cubes
2 cups water
1.5 cups of sour cream
2 pints of meat
1/4 cube butter
3/4 bag of noodles

Place a pot of water on the stove and get it boiling this is for the noodles. Once the water is boiling add noodles. By the time the noodles are done cooking dinner will be ready to serve.

Get a large pan and melt butter.

Add onions and garlic. Brown onions or cook them down.

Add meat and juice

Add mushrooms

Take one beef bouillon cube and disolve it in a cup of water and add to the meat. Bring to boil.

Take another cup of boiling water and add the other bouillon cube and disolve. Then add 1/4 cup of flour and mix it up. Dump this in and stirr it up.

Add Worchester sauce table spoon or so.

Add white wine table spoon or so.

Once its all mixed up turn the heat down and add sour cream. Mix well and its ready to serve

I like mine with a side of corn.

Canned meat


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cool recipe

Ya gotta love stroganoff and there's nothing handier than bottled meat!

.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I love stroganoff! 

Have ever since I was a young man.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

See what he did there???^^^^^^^^;-)--------SS


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I figured it would take a gutpiler to appreciate that.


----------

